# If you need computer HELP!!!



## KrazyBassKevin (Nov 1, 2009)

Every one on the forums has been so helpful to me i.e. josh and to speak of one indeed and the many others and sonnie of course and the site admins

I happen to have exponential knowledge on computers and various programs windows linux some Mac and a another section of my brain dedicated to computer components and visual graphics as well as sound...:yikes::rofl2:

SO if any shacksters need help with computer hit me up a PM and a new thread and i will help you to the best of my abilities i happen to also know where to get stuff at really good prices... I build custom pcs water cooled Ln2 cooled you name it u build it computer related Windows 7 ive gotcha covered Hit me up shacksters.:innocent:onder:

If you want a custom Pc i can build them to fit your budget i do assembly and buying or i can simply send you instruction and computer components advise i love pcs Ahahah LOL:R:devil::devil::devil::R


cheers,:bigsmile::bigsmile:

KrazyBassKevin


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well it is definitely good to have another computer pro hangin' around. :T


----------



## KrazyBassKevin (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Sonnie!!!:wave:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes indeed Kevin. Good to have you here. I'm also a builder (25 years or so now) but unfortunately have not been keeping up on the latest and greatest. My last build utilized a DFI board, I'm sure you can guess which one :neener:


----------



## KrazyBassKevin (Nov 1, 2009)

Dfi indeed great boards for overclocking especially dual cores!!! Although they have many models for intel boards whats your Proc. if i may ask...

My current rig consist of a gigabyte ep45-ds3r and 4gb of patriot pc-6400 ram 2 i tb samsung hard drives and another 750 samsung so around 3 tera's for all those good movies and music and pictures. and my favorite part of the build the BFG GTX275 my favorite graphics card on the market TV and games never looked better much higher rendering than a dinky PS3!!! and some water cooling parts from thermaltake in a custom pc case i build its a cube 18X18x18

cheers,

KrazyBassKevin


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Opteron 170


----------



## KrazyBassKevin (Nov 1, 2009)

Cool not bad amd is great for budget at multi thread apps.. I have the intel q9550


----------

